# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: منظومة الهدي النبوي (نظم زاد المعاد لابن القيم) /  مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

عنوان المخطوطة: منظومة الهدي النبوي (نظم زاد المعاد لابن القيم)
اسم المؤلف: الحسن بن إسحاق الصنعاني
تاريخ النسخ: القرن الثالث عشر الهجري
26 ورقة
نسخة حسنة
خطها نسخ معتاد

رابط التحميل

من مشاركة للاخ عبد الله الطيب جزاه الله خيرا/ ملتقى اهل الحديث

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

طبعت المنظومة مع شرح محمد بن قاسم الوجيه اليمني ( معاصر) وتحقيق محمد بن أحمد الجرافي في دار الحكمة صنعاء اليمن الطبعة الاولى 1408
وقد شرح المنظومة مؤلفها وقد قمت بتحميله من موقع جامعة الملك سعود , عدد اوراقه 160 ورقة , وسارفعه قريبا ان شاء الله تعالى
وقد عزمت باذن الله تعالى على نسخ المنظومة ومقابلتها على المطبوع فاسال الله ان ييسر ذلك بمنه وكرمه أمين فترقبوها

----------

